# Hull Dog Walking and Pet Sitting Company, Best Rates!



## AGpetparadise (Jan 2, 2014)

Hull dog walking and pet sitting company 

We are offering very fantastic offers for our dog walking and pet sitting services through Winter!

Week offers dog walking 

Four 30 minute a week at just £15 
Five 30 minute a week at just £20 
Seven 30 minute a week at just £25 

Week offers pet sitting 

Five days a week £35 
Seven days a week £45 

This offer ends 29th February 2014
Please quote petwinter2024 when getting in touch. 

Sign up now! 

Contact us through email or phone 

AG Pet Paradise.


----------

